# Free shed...



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Found a bunch of free sheds on craigslist. Seems a mobile home park was clearing out & they wanted the sheds gone. My buddy wanted a few & I wanted one. Problem is, I only have a 4x8 light-duty tilt-bed snowmobile trailer & a small pickup. Looked them over & couldn't get a straight answer from anyone on the property, including the property manager as to which were still available & which were taken. After looking over the sheds that were available, we decided they were too big for my trailer & too beat up. There was one that was ok, but it was in between a mobile home & a deck. Another guy showed up looking for a free shed, but he wasn't picky about condition & he had a slightly bigger 4-place snowmobile trailer. We helped him load one & he helped us load one. 

So as not to damage my taillights & clear the fenders, we used a pair of 6x6x10s to prop up the shed on the trailer. We jacked it up, placed some cinder blocks under it & drove the trailer under it. Strapped it down, got some gas, adjusted the air in all the tires & headed home. The hour drive there turned into a 3 hour drive home at 30 mph tops. Lots of cranky drivers following us home...

Next day was quite blustery. If we tried to move the shed a day later, we would've lost it for sure. So she sat on the trailer in the driveway 'til the next day when my buddy came over to help me move it. We had to remove a section of chainlink fencing along with the top rail, but no uprights. She fit in between with no problems. Hooked up the trailer to my rusty but trusty GMC Sonoma, drove into the yard, then backed the shed into position. Using an old weightlifting bar & some 4x4s we nudged her off the trailer & half onto a concrete pad. The pad wasn't wide enough (or long enough), so we used some concrete blocks as a base. Same thing at the front where it was off the pad.

Anyhoo, the pics will illustrate the story. My 5 year old son was convinced the shed was going to be his new bedroom. He got mad at me for putting tools & stuff in it & not leaving enough room for his bed. I had to explain that DCFS would not look kindly on someone who makes a child sleep in a shed with no heat at 20 degrees Fahrenheit. He told me he was just going to have to get his own shed. Too funny!


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sure we maxed out the load capacity of that poor trailer & small 4.80x8 tires. I'll never do that again with such a small trailer & over such a long distance! More pics...


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Can'tgo wrong for that price. 
Looks like it was fit to made...just in time before the old white stuff begins to pile.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Great find thats a nice looking shed too.. I moved a 10x12 building once with an s10 blazer, and 5x10 tilt trailer as you mentioned.. I will never do that again unless I have a bigger truck, and trailer....


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree - cant beat free. 

I did the same thing when i moved from a trailer park i was in - pop and i built a 10x15 shed ( most wood was scored free from the job i was at) - we purposely made it to be moveable - when i moved out of the park - i took the shed - pops freind used his car trailer and pickup to haul it to my folks place - loading it was a bear- we used some 4x4 posts coated with oil to drag it on the trailer- to take it off we screwed the posts to the sides and braced them after jacking it up off the trailer - once the trailer was out, we basically unscrewed the posts and plopped it down - i put some bricks in after wards.

My shed here i wish i had gotten larger ( bot it brand new) - wouldve made a big difference ( or just had more stuff in it)....


----------

